# Nerite or Mystery Snail?



## mmc23126 (Jul 23, 2014)

What are the pros and cons for each snail?
Also should I put the snail in the tank at the same time I put the betta in the tank?


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

*Nerites* are big algae eaters and stay relatively small. They are less likely to be pestered by a betta. However they can lay white eggs on surfaces that are difficult to remove, although they won't hatch live babies. Sometimes they will leave the water and you will find them on the floor! A lid is a good idea. They can be harder to find in stores, although Petsmart has started to carry them. Petco has them on and off.

*Mystery snails* are big poopers and can get relatively large. They have long antennae that can be enticing for bettas. They won't multiply either, although you may find an egg sack above water that can be removed. They are easily found for sale.

It should be fine to put the snail in at the same time - before the betta was established in a tank would be better than after a betta is established in a tank.


----------



## mmc23126 (Jul 23, 2014)

I heard nerites eat some vegetables too. Would the vegtable need to be shredded before hand?


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

They prefer blanched zucchini, but they will generally eat certain veggies after it has been sitting in the water for a day or so. Just sliced should be fine. I occasionally supplement my nerite with some Hikari algae wafers and green seaweed.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I know it is rare for a nerite, but mine seems to like fresh cucumber as well. I just slice it and toss it in the tank. Originally I was using cucumber just to feed my oto's, but then I discovered that if it was near a plant or a wall, my nerite would crawl onto it and eat his fill lol.


----------

